# Culinary name for kitten



## gummy-bear

Hello all,

I haven't been on much lately, I've been really busy with school and prepping for culinary school (in three semesters I'll be there) and haven't had the time to spare. This morning, as I stumbled into the living room on my desperate search for coffee, my stepmother exclaimed some news I am very excited to share.

In one month, I will be receiving a Manx kitten. Those of you who aren't aware, Manx cats do not have tails. Kind of like this:









I'm starting to think of names for the kitten and would love something culinary related. Anything from culinary terms, like Julienne, to liqueurs such as Amaretto, I'm just searching for ideas. I'm not sure if it's a male or female, so I would like your ideas for both. I need some help in this, and with you guys, I know that the sky is the limit.

Thank you very much for your creative ideas, Gummy Bear


----------



## phatch

With all those claws and teeth, cuts and knives are my first choice. Even some brand name might be fun.


----------



## dillbert

Catnip, gotta be . . . <g>


----------



## phatch

Oh come on. Everyone needs to have a Sabatier Tiger running amok in the house.

Or a Baron Von Wusthof. Haven't you ever seen a cat get their Henkels up?


----------



## gummy-bear

HAHA, you are a very very clever guy.


----------



## ishbel

How about Ramsey? 
As a tribute to Gordon Ramsay (food connection!) It is also the name of the capital of the Isle of Man, and every citizen is known as a manxman!


----------



## mezzaluna

Whisk! The tail made me think of that. Or Whiskey, but the color isn't right.


----------



## phatch

But a manx has no tail.... They do have whiskers though.


----------



## gummy-bear

That was just a cat I found online to show the tailless cat, I'm not sure what the little guy/gal looks like yet.


----------



## shroomgirl

how about a technical name for the tail of a fish or tail of beef filet.....that way (s)he'll have a tail name.

It's hard to name a kitty without knowing it's personality. funny story, we adopted a cat from Soulard Farmer's Market when my sons were 6, 8 & 13 years old....so they named black kitty "Mel" after Mel Brooks....my middle son adored this cat and insisted that Mel was a male until Mel actually gave birth to part persian babies. Mel's pregnant belly was dragging the ground and he still insisted she was a he. Mel, became Melamina soon after the babies arrived.


----------



## oregonyeti

I had a female orange tabby once that seemed mostly manx (body shape). The kids named it Bunny because she kind of reminded them of a rabbit. Maybe something along the lines of a rabbit?


----------



## blueicus

Sushi. Back in grade 5 our class received some ducklings. One of them was named Sushi.


----------



## benrias

People, people...you are missing the most obvious name for a kitty: "Mire Paw"


----------



## phatch

That's pretty good too.


----------



## koukouvagia

General Custard
Bechamel
Blueberry
Pepper
Basil
Scallopini
Butter

Haha, but seriously the best thing to do is to sit down with your favorite cookbook and underline the words that you like. I'd go for an Italian cookbook or a french sauce book.


----------



## just jim

Puttanesca
Haricot Vert
Catsup
Langues-de-chat (cat's tongues)
Kiwi
Cuitlacoche or Huitlacoche [wheet-lah-KOH-chay] corn smut
Margherite (daisies)
Truffles (I think I like this one best)

If it's a similar color to the one pictured: Sel Gris (grey salt)
If it's orange: Maltaise


----------



## ishbel

Is it kind for me to say that I think it is cruel to keep breeding from those tail-less cats?


----------



## phatch

Most of the specialty breed dog and cat have some sort of deformity/genetic malfunction. And there are those who say its cruel.


----------



## oregonyeti

I had a (pretty wild) cat who was part manx. Her kittens had all kinds of weird tails. One had a half-length tail that was bent 90 degrees in the middle. None of them seemed to have any genetic weakness, but then again, they were mixed breed.

My favorite cat I've had was the orange tabby manx I mentioned earlier, She had 3 distinct meows, one of which was a lot like a dog bark.


----------



## roux58

I've got a little kitty named Roux :lips: (the screen name came before the cat).


----------



## gummy-bear

hehe Roux is cute. So is Truffles. And, much to my parents'(and boyfriend's) dismay, Wusthof is growing on me too. I've gotten other suggestions including: Mocha, Brie, Biscotti, and a few very ridiculous ones that should not even be mentioned 
("Come here Giblet/scallop/mousse"... nope can't see it.) 

It won't be as soon as I thought, it may be in April that I get her/him. 

Can't use Mocha, the parents used to have a cat named: Mocha Lee Jones, the demon kitty from H***. Yup, full name. Poor cat, I can only hope mine has a sense of humor if he's named Sir Wusthof.


----------



## gummy-bear

I've grown up with two manx cats. They have an awesome personality. Their balance is right on, the only thing is that when cats get irritated, they flick their tails. My last Manx flicked her rear end for she had no tail to flick. It was adorable. 

Her name was Bianca Jaguar. Yes, those of you that caught it, it's a play on names for Bianca Jagger. My dad has no room to talk if I name my cat after a knife.


----------



## oregonyeti

Wusthof Schwanzlos


----------



## oregonyeti

Schwanzlos means tail-less in German. Sounds dignified, too. But hard to pronounce without spitting. If your cat spits at you, time to say the full name.


----------



## dgcooks

i second sushi.


----------



## mpeirson

Mire Paw! I love it...Gummy Bear when the critter comes, pictures, pictures, pictures!! I have four rescue cats name Pullo, Vorenus, Nero, and Ceasar!!! All bad and spoiled....


----------



## tessa

how about 


diablo 
or
dauphinoise
or
cupcake
or
Valrhona
or
petite pois
or
chantilly
or
hestor (blumenthal)
or
goujon
or
mac (mac n cheese)
or
ambrosia
or
creampuff


----------



## gummy-bear

Oh, there will be quite a few pictures. I'm very excited, although the date keeps getting postponed. I also like Brie, but I think it will have Tabby markings so brie wouldn't quite fit. So it's looking like truffles if it's a girl, Sir Wusthof if it's a male. 

The boyfriend wants the name to be able to switch to nicknames so he went and looked up truffles: truffle butter, truffle oil, chocolate truffle, black truffle, truffle salt, truffle shuffle (), and others so he likes truffle. Wusthof was harder but he decided he could call him Wustifer (like Lucifer) since cats don't seem to like him. 

Sushi is cute though, I'll have to play around with it.
Mire Paw is also something to look into. 

Thank you guys, I knew someone would understand the need to have a culinary cat. :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine

How about...."Mits on Plaice"? (mise en place)

I like Wusthof and Truffles

Cats are great in kitchens - you get lots of free legs rubs every day and its somebody non-judgemental to talk with


----------



## phatch

When you open that can of tuna you get more than leg rubs. Claws in the leg more like it. My cat got excited any time I opened a can and she mostly ate dry food from a bag. But if it was Tuna, she got way excited because I'd let her like any liquid and remnants from the can.


----------



## gummy-bear

You're lucky that your cat eats, my mother's cat won't even eat salmon. Just her dry cat food and occasionally she'll steal licks of a Popsicle.


----------



## tandac

I was done after naming the rabbit Stew


----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe:lol: I've seen cat's climbing up people to get to food - why they just dont' jump onto the bench is beyond me. But that's gotta hurt!

The only time my cats tolerate each other is when they're eating in the kitchen. Apart from that...it's war. Ambushes, surprise attacks, little scud missile of a cat pouncing out of the undergrowth, "mexican" stand offs...aye aye aye.

But by heck they are entertaining :crazy:


----------



## foleyisgood

Chervil

idk why, but it just popped into my head as a good name for a cat


----------



## mezzaluna

My brother's first cat was named Sushi. I love the name!
(I realized the cat had no tail, but I still like the name Whisk.)
Keep in mind what nickname the name might generate: Wusthof: Wussie? 
Here are some more that occurred me:
Ghee
Parm
Sassafras
Thyme (although I like Chervil for a name, too)
Coq au Vin (sounds like Cocoa)
Sometimes you just need to live with a pet for a while. Its habits and personality emerge, suggesting an appropriate name.


----------



## just jim

Considering there is a wild cat called a Cervil, not a bad name at all.


----------



## dc sunshine

Goodness gracious me - many a baby has been named faster

My 17 y.o. daughter suggested "Cinnamon"

Gummy Bear - you HAVE TO tell us the name......................................as soon as you can , pls 

Ok last minute brainwave - Cat Cora  (Watching IronChef at moment) and just had a cat pounce on my back.....aaarghh


----------



## mezzaluna

Serval - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looks cute, but way too wild for me!


----------



## just jim

Thanks.
I fell victim to the common misspelling.

On a side note, our grey kitten (we called her a kitten because she was so much smaller than our tom, though she was 7 years old), disappeared a couple of months ago.
I almost wish I had seen her dead on the side of the road, just so we'd know what became of her.
So we will be getting a kitten when the weather warms (easier time to housetrain).
We're thinking a short haired, spotted calico, and if so, we'll name her Truffles.


----------



## gummy-bear

It's adorable. The parents won't let me have one though.:lol:


----------



## cat man

How about just Cora?

If anyone asks, it's Cat Cora

...fading back to my corner


----------



## gummy-bear

Well, little miss Truffles is now home. Haven't seen her much, been at a different house. She's absolutely adorable, about 10 weeks old. I'm having a hard time getting a good picture of her for two reasons: (A) she's 100% black with bright yellow eyes, black cats aren't easy to get a picture of (B) she's a kitten and loves to move, try shooting a picture with a moving black cat. 

Soon though, I'll be posting a picture. Thank you to everyone who has helped with names. Truffles doesn't seem as fitting for a black cat, but the dad loved it, so Truffles it is. :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti

What about the pictures of the kitty?


----------



## oregonyeti

I thought of another name, 4 months later . . . Momo. I named a cat that once and when i called her by name she would say "momo" back to me.

Momo is a Tibetan potsticker type of thing.


----------



## mikelm

Um...

"Momo" is a West African evil spirit. _Very_ evil.

Maybe stay away from that name.

Mike


----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe...we have a black cat with yellow eyes called Minka - now I think he should have been called Momo after Mike's transaltion. He loves a good fight with your hand...I've taken to wearing a canvas gardening glove to avoid (more) scars. And the darn thing lurks in the dark at night...waiting to grab your ankles.

He is very evil.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I have two cats, petals and coco. My two favorite ingredients to work with on a cake are making sugared rose petals and making something with Cocoa (yes I spell it the other way ), I decided to name my first kitten petals and the second coco (also because my favorite perfume is coco by Chanel) and petalsandcoco is what I go by on this forum.

Some cute names I found :
Truffles
Praline
Sorbert
Pumpkin
Nutmeg
Parfait
Sesame
Tatin (for tarte tatin)
Granita
Ginger


----------



## oregonyeti

Hah, Pumpkin . . . 

Long time ago I named a cat that. I don't know whose cat it was. It was a huge (fat) orange tabby that just laid around practically all the time except to eat.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I thought of more...

Curry
Cumin
Clove
Basil
Poppy


I have a client that has three cats, Rudy (after Rudolf Valentino, Daisy, Silky)
Rudy is my fav.

Petals


----------



## just jim

We have a large grey cat named Shadow, and when I was up in Portland helping a friend with a catering event I saw that he had a cat that looked just like it.
I asked what it's name was.
Waffles.
Of course, grey cat...waffles...makes sense.
:bounce:


----------



## shelta

How about "Chopper" as the flying type is tailless and the other meets your culinary criteria.


----------

